# 2016-2017 Duck Season Recap



## Buck Roar (Jan 30, 2017)

Here's a video I put together of this past season. It was the dogs first season and my second full season. Hope y'all enjoy.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 31, 2017)

Excellent video...I enjoyed it very much.  thank you for sharing and thanks for not having heavy metal music playing through it!!!  May I ask about the music?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats on a fun season! Fine looking pup.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice. Who sings the song?


----------



## Buck Roar (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks guys.


Core Lokt said:


> Nice. Who sings the song?


Matthew Huff-Sixty Days


----------

